# First commissioned work, need help on pricing!



## RainyDay (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all!

I have just been to a concert (a fairly low-key event at a university with around 200-300 people going), and I took a fair few photos of the band there.

I upload them to FB, and lo and behold, the band contacts me saying they would like to buy copies of my photos!


I am somewhat flattered, but not really sure how much to charge. There is an assortment (out of the 500) of 70 photos, of band and crowd photos. 

So my question is: *What is a good starting point for charging for my photos?* I'm by no means an ameteur, but at the same time the photos themselves are not pro quality.

Here's a link to the photos on Facebook so you can assess for yourselves...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150575085417666.372948.735887665&type=1


----------



## KmH (Mar 6, 2012)

How does the band plan on using your photos?

The typical way to charge an entity that will likely be using your photos to promote and advertise themselves is by licensing the usage.

Today there are a lot more media types than there were just 5 years ago.

I recommend you visit the web site of the American Society of Media Photographers at www.ASMP.org. On the left side of the page click on 'Business Resources' and look through their information there.


----------



## RainyDay (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks mate,  yes, the band plans on using the photos to market themselves. That is all they have indicated as yet as to what they wish to use the photos for.


----------

